# Vomiting



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Greenleaf started vomiting half an hour ago. Now she looks fine but before she was hunched up and sick looking. Her droppings are really watery, but she’s eating, 

The avian vet closes in five minutes so I won’t be able to get there in time. Should I bring her to the general vet? The avian vet doesn’t have emergency

I could also bring her to the avian vet first thing tomorrow.

Im wondering if it was the egg laying that weakened her and she’s caught something. Poor Greenleaf


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Try giving her either Guardian Angel or Pedialyte. The electrolytes will help to encourage her to drink so she does not become dehydrated from the vomiting.

The recipe for homemade is in the link below if you don't have either on hand.
Guardian Angel//Pedialyte//Pedialyte Recipe

You can put some directly in her water dish and also soak some millet in the solution and see if she will eat that.

I would take her to your Avian Veterinarian first thing in the morning. Keep an eye on her this evening -- hopefully she has stopped vomiting now?*


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes, she’s feeling a lot better. She’s been yelling at me to give her her veggies

Ill try making the electrolyte replenishing solution for her. She seems to be back to normal now, but I’ll take her to the vet just to be safe.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent. If she wants to eat and does not vomit afterward that will be a very good sign.*


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Update: the vet looked at her droppings and couldn’t find any megabacteria (is that AGY?) which is good, but they still don’t know what’s going on. They think it might be egg related since she only laid one egg, and they’re keeping her overnight to do X-rays

The one good thing if it’s egg related is that she couldn’t have given it to Piper, but I don’t really know what it would mean if it is egg related, since she definitely isn’t egg bound


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, Megabacteria is the same as AGY. There are quite a number of things that can go wrong in the reproductive system besides being egg bound, take a look at this info Your Overly Reproductive Female Bird


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Another update: they did the X-ray and didn’t find anything (no egg stuck in there, thank goodness). They did say that Greenleafs a little underweight (she’s 33.5g) but I thought that 30-40h is good, maybe I’m wrong? Last time we brought her to the vet for a check-up she was 33.4g. Maybe it’s because of her lack of exercise (she’s a cage bird) but recently her life has been turning around, and she’s been outside the cage many times on the play stand with Piper!

The vet said that she sent off the droppings to a lab and we’re waiting for the results. Maybe it’s bacteria that’s too small to be seen on the vets microscope? I hope I don’t have to medicate her orally with a syringe, it would be really stressful for her and she’s probably lose more weight.

The vet's started her on antibiotics and anti yeast medication, and she’s staying overnight until they get a diagnosis.

Pipers been distraught and lonely… she doesn’t love hands but isn’t scared of them either, but she sat on my finger for a while today, probably because she’s lonely, which was so sweet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear your veterinarian is exploring all of the possibilities to determine Greenleaf's symptoms.
Please continue to keep us updated on her condition.
Prayers for a full and speedy recovery!*


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Greenleaf stayed another night because they had to make a culture, and they found the bacteria. So they’ve started her on more specific antibiotics, and the vet said she looks much better! She said that Greenleaf gained a gram and a bit and her droppings aren’t back to normal yet, but they’re getting there

She also said that Greenleafs being very resistant to being medicated (she won’t open her beak for the medication) so they’ve had to give her injections instead

I’m picking Greenleaf up tomorrow!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So glad they have identified the specific bacteria, will you be able to medicate her at home?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please keep us updated on her condition!*


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Greenleafs home! The vet said that she hasn’t done any more vomiting. I have two medications I have to give her every evening: an antibiotic and an anti fungal, for a 14 day course.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great there has been no more vomiting! Let us know how her recovery progresses.
Best wishes. 💜*


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Greenleaf really is fast… she’s hard to catch. But medication went smoother today. Yesterday she escaped and flew around, but we caught her in a towel and she was fine. She’s very resistant to opening her beak. Today was a lot faster and easier.

I think the medicine tastes really bad because when we put her back she spends the next ten minutes eating millet and doing this thing with her mouth, like she can still taste the medicine. Poor Greeny.

Other than that though, she’s been acting like a healthy budgie. She’s been chirping a bit and sitting on one leg. She’s also a bit restless because she’s in the smaller hospital cage and doesn’t have a lot to do. Pipers going a bit crazy too, since she isn’t allowed out for now because she likes flying over to Greenleafs cage and Greenleaf feeds her. The bacteria is orally transmitted so we don’t want Piper to get sick too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck with the medications during the next two weeks.*


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Greenleafs going a bit nuts in her little cage… so far she’s:

Flung out half the pellets in her dish
Dislodged the grating at the bottom of her cage and tried to pull it up
Pulled the paper towel lining her cage half out
Dumped her vegetable bowl (twice)
Shredded a broccoli stalk kabob thing I gave her
She’s also had a few flapping and screeching fits to vent her energy.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

She must be feeling good if she did all that.


----------



## AwesomeOwl (Dec 27, 2020)

Uh oh… Greenleafs suddenly started moulting a ton of feathers. She’s done her medication, but she has a follow up appointment soon to make sure she’s better. I gave her a spray with a spray bottle (which she loves) because I read it eases the itching from moulting.

She’s also gonna get some egg food soon. What else can I feed her to give her more nutrients?

She’s been acting really happy the past two weeks. I went on a road trip a few days ago (luckily her medication was done) so we had to leave the birdies at my grandma’s. Greenleaf was fine but Piper was scared, maybe because Greenleaf’s been there before. Piper was super relieved to be brought home😅


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When my birds are going through a bad molt I give them grated hard boiled egg whites and my vet has me supplement with Nekton Biotin, which has a lot of amino acids to help with the feather growth, you may be able to get it on Amazon but make sure you get the vets ok in case there is some reason why Greenleaf should not have it given what she has just been through. NEKTON-Biotin | Vitamin compound for feather formation for all birds - NEKTON


----------

